# Any way to tell the difference between brackish and freshwater ghost shrimp?



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

I heard a rumor that the freshwater species have green eyes and the brackish have red eyes. Any truth to that?

Green eyed GS: http://naturalaquariums.com/plantedtank/051101.JPG
Red eyed GS: http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Shrimp/ghostshr.jpg


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

Bump.

I too am curious. The only way I know is to breed them and find out. LOL


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Those are both FW Ghosts.

Look for red banding on antennas and legs.

-Andrew


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

Actually, the red banding isn't a reliable characteristic. Unfortunately, the only way for sure to know what you have is 1) know where they were collected or 2) examine the rostrum. Go to petshrimp.com, search for ghost shrimp identification or palaemonetes identification. You'll find a thread showing some diagnostic characteristics of the various species.


----------

